# new trestle finished



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

I have at last completed my 6 foot trestle, that leads onto the also new, 4 foot long, Howe Truss bridge: that completes the new extension I have been building, weather permtting!

Here are a some photos of the new pair 










The end of the trestle has an extra couple of bents to support the bridge; the tresle sits in a trench that has a soakaway underneath it and has been filled with 10mm gravel.

During the recent heavy rain all worked well, with no surface water showing.

The bents sit on a couple of layers of PVC soild foam 8mm thick, which are painted a light grey.

The tops of the bents are protected by food tray aluminium held on with sealant.










The trestle has been made from the red cedar wood (which is very very difficult to get here in the UK) from an old greenhouse that was carefully dis-assembled to allow me to keep the wood.

The re-painted Porter is an LGB model, that has a scratch built tender and the MOW wagons are scratch built.











Apologies for the somewhat obvious painting over on the path & grass - I left the extension lead on the path, and wiped it off the photo. 

There will be a new flower bed just to the left of the photo, when the rather wet grass will be removed.

The Howe Truss is mainly PVC foam as well, and has some Hillman bridge clamps used to make it instantly removable.

I have a couple of ladders to fit to one end, but fitst some planking needs to be fitted on the opposite side to the crossing keepers hut.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice trestle and bridge. Great setting also. THX for posting.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello 
Wow that is one strong robust looking trestle. I really like your scratch built MOW cars. Looking good. 
Todd


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Man Peter, that is one great looking trestle/Howe Truss setup, it makes a perfect place to display your Porter and wagons.....


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That came out really well Peter! Looks great!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Peter! Nice work!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter, 

Great looking trestle & bridge. You have a beautiful looking setting in that yard as well. I've still got to build myself a "big (little) hook" for the POC. I hope to model it after yours. Really nice work all around.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great work, looks fantastic! It's truly a masterpiece. 

I love your rolling stock, specially the crane! I know it's off-topic, but could you share some pictures of it? I searched on your website but could not find any... (Some great other stuff and articles btw!)


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Peter

The trestle and bridge fit in quite well and the setting does create the need, really liked the cap flashing detail really adds that little bit of realism that you just can't put you finger on.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Spectacular looking Trestle Peter!!!! 

Chris


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Peter. Looks like you did a lot of research on the project and it paid off. The truss rod bridge is perfect too.

Thanks for sharing your work. Bob


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great Peter! 
Now I just got to get you running a Live Steamer to pull the cars.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, Thank you for the kind comments - much appreciated 

Richard & Paulus - re the wrecker and its crane tender - I will put a post including some photos into the model making section shortly. It was made ia couple of years ago I am think I put it into MLS but will do it again.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By livesteam53 on 26 Aug 2010 09:39 PM 
Looks great Peter! 
Now I just got to get you running a Live Steamer to pull the cars. 


Hi Mark, Ah the thought - but NO they will not mix well with electric track power, and are a bit more expensive and I think take much more work, and expense re boiler inspection , and insurance etc. 

They (steamers) look superb, thank you for the thought, but I cannot stray from the path I am on.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done Peter! 
Don't you love it when that Idea that keeps you awake @ night comes out better than you thought it would! 
Again nice job! 
Sean


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good work, well thought out with the foam base and foil on top.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic job. On e cool looking bridge. Later RJD


----------

